# I found a litter of kittens (UPDATED WITH PHOTOS)



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

They're about four weeks old. I was out mowing and saw movement under a rosebush. I'm going to try and find them all homes in five weeks after they can be tested for feline leukemia. I guess it's a good thing I work at home since I have to bottle feed them. This just threw off my month.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Yoda,
At about 4 weeks you can start diluting canned cat food and let them lap it up but it has to be real thin. They will still need a couple of bottles.  In another couple of weeks they should graduate to canned cat food.  Good luck with the babies.


----------



## Semmel (Aug 10, 2012)

You're sure the mother isn't around and coming back for them? Cats can hide their kittens in some strange places.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Semmel said:


> You're sure the mother isn't around and coming back for them? Cats can hide their kittens in some strange places.


I don't want to leave to the elements. I saw the mother. I feel bad for her, but they're still young enough to be socialized and find good homes.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

carinasanfey said:


> On behalf of cat lovers everywhere, thank you so much for taking them on. Did you just find them today? I hope they are all okay xx


I found them about three hours ago and took them straight to the vet. She says they're sustainable. Hopefully I will be able to find them good homes. I've fed them one and set them up in a box in my bedroom. My cats are having a fit at being locked out of the bedroom.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Yoda,
Is there some reason you took them away from their mom?  Is the mom sickly?  You should really find mom and babies a place out of the elements.    I am going to assume you are worried about flooding.


----------



## Semmel (Aug 10, 2012)

You might see if you can catch the mother as well. She may be feral, but she can still nurse them. Strange your vet didn't ask.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Yoda,
> Is there some reason you took them away from their mom? Is the mom sickly? You should really find mom and babies a place out of the elements. I am going to assume you are worried about flooding.


The mom is feral and I can't catch her. I live in the city -- right off a highway. They will die young if they stay outside.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Semmel said:


> You might see if you can catch the mother as well. She may be feral, but she can still nurse them. Strange your vet didn't ask.


I tried to catch the mother. I'm still going to try and live trap her, but she's extremely feral and mangy. I would pay to get her fixed, too, if I could catch her.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> The mom is feral and I can't catch her. I live in the city -- right off a highway. They will die young if they stay outside.


I've adopted a feral cat that was found when she was 2 weeks old. She's 17 years old now. Before that, some college students found my cat before in a downtown area with worms. He was cured and survived until he was 14 years old.

It is better to bring them in. Catching the mom would be nice, and we can be all sad for Mama Cat. But my Mom actually had a neighbor help her catch a mom and her baby in her yard. Luckily, our neighbor was part of a cat rescue program and showed her how to do it, and had special cages. It's not easy to catch feral cats. You could call a rescue agency to try to get the Mama Cat. But she may take off after she realizes you have the babies. Or she might stick around. Who knows.

But the kittens will survive better if adopted out. In the wild, they'd be lucky to live 5-7 years, and often get worms and fleas. It is the humane thing to bring them in and find them good homes. She did pick your yard. Maybe Divine guidance had a part Yoda.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done you. Hope it all goes well and you're able to re-home them easily


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Where do you live? we're looking for a new kitten...

I"m in SE Michigan.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> They're about four weeks old. I was out mowing and saw movement under a rosebush. I'm going to try and find them all homes in five weeks after they can be tested for feline leukemia. I guess it's a good thing I work at home since I have to bottle feed them. This just threw off my month.


Thank you for taking them in and getting them tested!!

Have you seen moma cat around? Maybe you can grab her too.

Edit: Woops, I should have read that you are trying. Thank you again for that.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

beccaprice said:


> Where do you live? we're looking for a new kitten...
> 
> I"m in SE Michigan.


I'm actually in Roseville -- right in the 12 and Gratiot area. These guys won't be ready for five weeks -- and then I have to get them tested for feline leukemia -- but if you want one that would be great. I'm going to pay to get them fixed and get their first shots.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

What do the kittens look like? are any of them particularly cuddly or are they still getting used to being handled?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

beccaprice said:


> What do the kittens look like? are any of them particularly cuddly or are they still getting used to being handled?


I've only had them four hours. Once I get a feel for their personalities I can PM you. One looks to be all black, and the other three have various tiger stripes and tabby markings. They are all variations of gray and brown with some white thrown in here or there. PM me with an email address and I can email you photos when they're more settled. Right now, after a second feeding, they're all cuddled together sleeping on a cat bed in a box.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you're doing a wonderful thing, Yoda, but you're going to spoil this happy story for us, aren't you, by telling us that, between kitty feedings, mowing the lawn and repainting the house, you wrote another 19,000 words today and make the rest of us feel like slugs?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Steven Hardesty said:


> I think you're doing a wonderful thing, Yoda, but you're going to spoil this happy story for us, aren't you, by telling us that, between kitty feedings, mowing the lawn and repainting the house, you wrote another 19,000 words today and make the rest of us feel like slugs?


I did mow the lawn - but I was doing it when I found them. I'm just starting writing for the day. I will settle for three chapters - but if I could get four done I would be ecstatic. That would only leave four for tomorrow. At least working at home I can easily take breaks to feed them. That's one bonus.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

You're a good soul.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bless you for giving these kittens a chance at a much better life, Yoda. I hope you keep this thread updated and let those of us who'd love to know how it all comes out.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

ellenoc said:


> Bless you for giving these kittens a chance at a much better life, Yoda. I hope you keep this thread updated and let those of us who'd love to know how it all comes out.


Thanks. They had another feeding and played with each other. I take that as a good sign.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Bless you!

All our kitties are strays and rescues. (Including, Colonel Scruffy, the elderly feral cat who lets us feed him, but has no interest in civilization otherwise.  We've tried. I have the rabies shots to prove it.)  Unfortunately we have a few too many.  Otherwise, Max would adore having a litter of kittens to sleep in.... 

Don't forget to gently rub their tummies -- like mom-cat washes them. I hear that it's necessary to develop good digestion. (They may be too old to need that, but if they aren't on solid food, you never know if it will help.)

Camille


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> I did mow the lawn - but I was doing it when I found them. I'm just starting writing for the day. I will settle for three chapters - but if I could get four done I would be ecstatic. That would only leave four for tomorrow. At least working at home I can easily take breaks to feed them. That's one bonus.


Mowing, and kittens, AND 3 chapters!!!

Yoda, you amaze me.

I've been complaining that I can't get any work done because my university aged daughter is home from school.

I am the slug! 

I wish I lived close enough for a kitten.....


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, kittens! Good on you for taking them in, Yoda.

Though I should warn you, I'm pretty sure there are laws requiring you to post pictures. You know, for proof. I wouldn't want you to get in trouble with the internet police.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darcy said:


> Though I should warn you, I'm pretty sure there are laws requiring you to post pictures. You know, for proof. I wouldn't want you to get in trouble with the internet police.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Who wants to see tiny kittens? It looks like (and I'm still not 100 percent sure) it's three males and one females. The female is crying. Take from that what you will, lol.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Awe, I never get tired looking at baby kittens. That last one, I see many pictures in his future. Already knows how to pose. 

You are awesome for taking them in.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Atunah said:


> Awe, I never get tired looking at baby kittens. That last one, I see many pictures in his future. Already knows how to pose.
> 
> You are awesome for taking them in.


Ironically, he's the one with the biggest personality. He won't let me hold him while feeding him. He insists on balancing himself.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

They're so cute!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, my, yes, they're cute and going to get nothing but cuter. I really hope the testing proves they're healthy and you can find 4 good homes.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, my.  I want!  Too bad I'm a few thousand miles too far away.  (and we, sadly, have plenty here)

We were adopted by a beautiful black feral mama cat who promptly had three kittens.  Wonderful cats.  Mama used to be a good ratter but eventually ended up very snooty. Excuse, me Rats?  When I have a pillow and fresh tuna and high grade canned and, you know, dog kibble which is much better than that cat kibble? Besides. rats require work. Sniff!  She's turned into a very demanding lap and occasionally lie on the keyboard cat.

We have a lot of feral cats in the tropical forest around us and try to trap and take them to the feral spay/neuter program, then release them back to the forest.  One thing we've learned is to cover the live trap with a blanket. Never have figured out which food works best....seems to vary by cat....we try chicken, fish, kibble, canned food....sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. But the blanket to disguise the trap seems to be essential.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, they're adorable!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

My Dog's Servant said:


> Oh, my. I want! Too bad I'm a few thousand miles too far away. (and we, sadly, have plenty here)
> 
> We were adopted by a beautiful black feral mama cat who promptly had three kittens. Wonderful cats. Mama used to be a good ratter but eventually ended up very snooty. Excuse, me Rats? When I have a pillow and fresh tuna and high grade canned and, you know, dog kibble which is much better than that cat kibble? Besides. rats require work. Sniff! She's turned into a very demanding lap and occasionally lie on the keyboard cat.
> 
> We have a lot of feral cats in the tropical forest around us and try to trap and take them to the feral spay/neuter program, then release them back to the forest. One thing we've learned is to cover the live trap with a blanket. Never have figured out which food works best....seems to vary by cat....we try chicken, fish, kibble, canned food....sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. But the blanket to disguise the trap seems to be essential.


I live in a very busy area. The city has to trap feral cats, and there's a waiting list. I have tried enticing the mother with canned food -- but I think she knows I stole her babies. She looks mangy. I feel bad, but at least the kittens have a chance now.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

So cute! So tiny! I so want to fuss over them!


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh. I ended up with my cat of nearly 16 years because she looked like that little black one. Looked up at me from a box, and I was a goner.

Probably good you don't live close. I'm not allowed any more animals. 

ETA - You're a good person. Thank you. I volunteer for a shelter, and people like you are a blessing.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

So Cute!!!!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

So much cuteness!! They're just adorable. Good for you for taking them in.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Making me feel broody for another kitten  .


----------



## kimberlyloth (May 15, 2014)

Oh they are soooo adorable.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great story! Good job taking care of these babies.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Adorable. >.<


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Those kittens are so lucky you found them! How adorable. Thx for the pics.


----------



## JKlovesbooks (Mar 15, 2015)

Only just seen this post! Pic No. 2 is my favourite - so cute! And those gorgeous blue eyes! Good thing I am in the UK and WAY too far away to think of adopting one! Hope they all continue to thrive and you can find good homes for them Yoda


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Aww, you have a kind heart.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Unless my daughter bonds with one of the kittens we're looking at today, I think the black one is MINE. We'll try to come out and look at them - maybe next weekend or sometime during the week, if that's acceptable to you.


----------



## Bishoppess (Apr 11, 2015)

Waah! Kittens! I'd drive out from NoDak, except the husband doesn't believe cat cuteness trumps allergies. My last cat was a pound rescue cat and when he died of old age I was banned from getting another. /sob!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

So sweet!  If only they would stay that way for longer that a few months!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> I live in a very busy area. The city has to trap feral cats, and there's a waiting list. I have tried enticing the mother with canned food -- but I think she knows I stole her babies. She looks mangy. I feel bad, but at least the kittens have a chance now.


You did the right thing. One of our dogs killed a feral mama (we think the kits were already weaned because her teats were dried). Heartbreaking, but she was in terrible condition or she'd probably have gotten away. Not having to feed kittens will help your mama (and it looks like she tried to do a good job)....until she gets pregnant again. Good for you for giving the babies a chance. Breaks my heart that anyone ever abandons animals.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Gosh, soooo cute. Wish I could take one but we already have cats. Darn. I love kittens and believe if a cat would remain a kitten forever that would be the most popular pet in the world.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

It's been exactly one week -- and they're going strong. Four weeks until they can be cleared.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

So wonderfully sweet.  You'll have your hands full as they get stronger and their curiosity starts to kick in.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So cute and I can still see Mr. Poser.  . I love how they already have their personalities.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

So very cute! Bless you for taking the timer and trouble to see they get a good chance. 

When next we move, I'm getting a place that allows more than one pet on the lease. Kili needs someone other than me to play with at 3am. And 5. And 7. And 8:15.


----------



## Alyson (Apr 26, 2012)

I was just about to demand pictures!

So cute! I want them all!

Which is why I can't foster kittens....I start finding excuses to keep them.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh, that little tabby at the bottom is a heartbreaker. Of course they're all squeefully adorable.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Alyson said:


> I was just about to demand pictures!
> 
> So cute! I want them all!
> 
> Which is why I can't foster kittens....I start finding excuses to keep them.


Oh, don't worry, people are betting whether I will keep one. I have bonded with one, but I have visitors coming Sunday and then next weekend to make choices on two of them (even though we're still a month away from their departure. I won't stop my favorite from going. I wouldn't do that. Still, if I end up being the crazy cat lady with four cats, even I won't be surprised.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

My daughter was involved with feral cats and fostering kittens until she doubled the size of her feline household when she adopted two of the foster kitties. They came from a large feral litter. Several of them turned out to have mild to moderate neurological difficulties because the mother had inadequate nutrition during pregnancy and nursing. So, you did those little kitties a tremendous favor by bringing them in and feeding them a healthy diet that they get full on. They will thrive compared how it would be nursing a mangy mother cat who barely has enough to eat herself. Plus, they are young enough that interacting with you means they will easily socialize into other families. 

Wish I was closer too, except that we got adopted recently by a full-grown cat. He doesn't seem to have had a family for many years, although he clearly had one once. Can't exactly figure out his story because of the language barrier.  

Good luck with your brood! I bet they are a great distraction.  =^.^=


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

They are definitely a distraction. I need to get back on my writing schedule next week. I haven't written a thing this week. I have done audio stuff, outlines, covers and editing, though. I find I'm itching to write.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> Oh, don't worry, people are betting whether I will keep one. I have bonded with one, but I have visitors coming Sunday and then next weekend to make choices on two of them (even though we're still a month away from their departure. I won't stop my favorite from going. I wouldn't do that. Still, if I end up being the crazy cat lady with four cats, even I won't be surprised.


You are not a crazy cat lady until you have fourteen cats.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Stop Posting Cute Pictures!  I am getting SUCH an itch to adopt a kitty, and I do NOT need another pet to wait on!      

Made me touch base with my sister on the cat that's adopted them.  They moved into their new house a few weeks ago with their two dogs and two cats (all rescues). The yard cat who'd lived there didn't want to move. My sister hated giving him back to the previous owner the first time because the cat--a pretty orange and white long hair--was so matted and ill cared for. When the cat came back a second time, she just kept it.  It's starting to like being a house cat, though it's annoying one of the big, gentle dogs because he wants to rub up against the dog and cuddle, so he'll stalk the poor mutt around the house. Oji just sighs, gets up, and moves. Cat follows. Rubs and cuddles. Dog sighs, gets up and moves. Cat follows....  They're still working on the matts. Latest picture shows a scruffy thing that looks like a four year old who discovered that scissors could cut neat chunks out of his hair.  But once he's fully trimmed and grown out, he's going to be a beauty.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Good luck finding them homes, Amanda!

Hah! Our youngest was rescued.  Found him last year outside while it was freezing rain.  Pretty sure he wouldn't have survived the night had we not.  I had friends over, so while my wife was warming up the kitty, I told them "If I turn on Facebook and see pictures of this cat, that means he's never leaving."  Sure enough, I hit the button on my phone two seconds later and saw him staring back at me. 

Turned out to be a good thing.  A few months earlier we had adopted a very skittish, formerly feral adult cat.  She was constantly terrified of us and would do nothing but hide.  However, the new guy - being an obnoxious kitten - wouldn't let that stand.  He kept finding her hiding spots and chasing her out of them.  Eventually, she just gave up and decided to try being social...and ended up liking it.


----------



## Rayne Hall (Apr 30, 2015)

Aaww. Just Aaww. 

Sulu's advice to rescue cats: "Adopt a writer. They're the best. They understand us kitties."


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Rayne Hall said:


> Aaww. Just Aaww.
> 
> Sulu's advice to rescue cats: "Adopt a writer. They're the best. They understand us kitties."


We do seem to be tuned into our feline friends, better than most humans I'd say!


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

The black one looks like our older son's kitten. One day (wow, it's been four years now!) he was walking across the parking lot of his apartment complex and heard a meowing sound. Then this tiny little black kitten, probably about 4 weeks old or so, came toddling right up to him and meowed again. "Ohai, you are going to be my person, kthx." So what could J (my son) do but pick him up and take him home? This was a few weeks before J was moving across the country for a summer job, so we ended up keeping the kitten that summer. Now they're together, and the kitty is shy of everyone but my son and, for some reason, his girlfriend's large and silly dog who sometimes spends the night at my son's place.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Nothing better than kitties pictures on a Friday. Keep the updates going. Was wondering how the little guys were doing. You are a saint!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

The good news is Becca was just here and she's taking the black kitten once he's ready to go. One down ...


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I think this posting is totally unfair to dog lovers.  Amanda should find some small puppies and hand raise them.  It is the proper thing to do.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

It was love at first cuddle for my daughter and the black kitten. She's named him Bucky.


----------



## Rayne Hall (Apr 30, 2015)

beccaprice said:


> It was love at first cuddle for my daughter and the black kitten. She's named him Bucky.


Ah, the black one! Excellent choice. Sulu approves.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I wanted the little girl too, was going to name her Ista after a character in Lois Bujold's book Paladin of Souls. But dear hubby says no, we're a 3-cat limited household. *sigh*


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

beccaprice said:


> I wanted the little girl too, was going to name her Ista after a character in Lois Bujold's book Paladin of Souls. But dear hubby says no, we're a 3-cat limited household. *sigh*


That's too bad. There is nothing better than 2 kittens at once. The last time I got kittens, I got 2 from the same litter. Used to sit and watch them for hours. They were better than any tv show. Of course one can be pretty entertaining too. Tessie once stuck her head in an empty tissue box. One of those square boxes. She couldn't get her head back out and walked around the living room with it on, tipping it one way and then the other. I laughed so hard I ached and was evil enough not to take it off for a few minutes.

My sympathies, Yoda, trying to get a word written with 4 of them in the house, but maybe you could use a slowdown for a little while.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

ellenoc said:


> That's too bad. There is nothing better than 2 kittens at once. The last time I got kittens, I got 2 from the same litter. Used to sit and watch them for hours. They were better than any tv show. Of course one can be pretty entertaining too. Tessie once stuck her head in an empty tissue box. One of those square boxes. She couldn't get her head back out and walked around the living room with it on, tipping it one way and then the other. I laughed so hard I ached and was evil enough not to take it off for a few minutes.
> 
> My sympathies, Yoda, trying to get a word written with 4 of them in the house, but maybe you could use a slowdown for a little while.


I'm still hoping Becca can wear her husband down.  If they took Bucky and the female, and my friend took Captain Trouble, I would keep the last kitten and everything would be set. As it stands, though, I'm still looking for at least one home.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

ellenoc said:


> Tessie once stuck her head in an empty tissue box. One of those square boxes. She couldn't get her head back out and walked around the living room with it on, tipping it one way and then the other. I laughed so hard I ached and was evil enough not to take it off for a few minutes.


When my eldest daughter was a baby she got stuck under a baby walker and spent ages dragging herself around wailing, with it stuck on top of her. Obviously I cackled sadistically, took a video and sent it in to a TV programme.


----------



## MarkTH (Mar 18, 2015)

I used to not like cats.  Then I got adopted by Spike, who found me when I was very sick.  He was about six months old, very scrawny and sick.  He and I got better together.  He's my best bud now.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Ughhh, any chance you could airmail one or two of those cuties to Australia?  

(Maybe someone can take two of the kittens in one go? Siblings that grow up together tend to be really close as adults, plus they keep each other entertained as kittens when their owners are at work / asleep. You'd think it would be double the work to raise two cats at once, but in a lot of cases it makes it easier.)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Darcy said:


> Ughhh, any chance you could airmail one or two of those cuties to Australia?
> 
> (Maybe someone can take two of the kittens in one go? Siblings that grow up together tend to be really close as adults, plus they keep each other entertained as kittens when their owners are at work / asleep. You'd think it would be double the work to raise two cats at once, but in a lot of cases it makes it easier.)


Two at once really can make it easier. We got our two unrelated kittens a week apart (one was a little younger, so we had to wait till he was old enough to leave his mother). That first week with a solitary kitten was exhausting, trying to keep Kimi entertained, and knowing he got lonely when we were out at work.

The following weekend, we brought Sura home. Kimi look one look at him, and gazed up at us with an expression that clearly said, "You got me a kitten? Hurrah!"

We still got to play with them as much as we wanted, but they'd entertain each other to the point of collapse, then curl up together to sleep.

Sigh. I'm getting nostalgic for those kitten days.


----------



## Ray Pace (May 18, 2015)

Kittens are hard to herd.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> I'm still hoping Becca can wear her husband down.  If they took Bucky and the female, and my friend took Captain Trouble, I would keep the last kitten and everything would be set. As it stands, though, I'm still looking for at least one home.


alas, Chris is quite firm bout us being a 3=cat household. And I really would have liked Istam too.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

MarkTH said:


> I used to not like cats. Then I got adopted by Spike, who found me when I was very sick. He was about six months old, very scrawny and sick. He and I got better together. He's my best bud now.


Aww...I think a lot of people don't like them until they get to know one. They are such special creatures and when they give you their love, you know you earned it.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Wonderful, glad to hear you brought them in. Both my cats were originally feral, although one was a kitten and was easy to domesticate but the other was adopted as an adult. If you're interested in trying to tame the mother offer her some food on a regular basis, and gradually see if you can get closer to her. If and when she'll let you get in range, start trying to touch her (while wearing a glove) as she eats, then eventually graduate to taking the glove off. It took me about four weeks of daily feeding to get my second cat Kiki to let me touch him. At first he wouldn't come within ten feet of me but eventually I got to a point where he'd let me pet him while he ate, and once contact was established it was easy to eventually turn him into a pet of sorts. He's still super skittish around anyone other than myself or my wife, and still lives most of his life outside, particularly in the summer, but he comes in for dinner and a nap most nights and will sit on my lap. Some cats can never be tamed but many can with a lot of patience.


----------



## Rayne Hall (Apr 30, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> I have tried enticing the mother with canned food -- but I think she knows I stole her babies. She looks mangy. I feel bad, but at least the kittens have a chance now.


Mama Cat may not think you stole her babies - she may know that you saved them. She may even have arranged it.

Feral mamas who can't care for their litter often deposit them near the home of a human who they sense will care for them. They hang around for a bit to make sure her babies have really been adopted. Then they take off.

Far from being sad or angry that her babies have been stolen, this mama is probably grateful ... and smug, because she picked the right human and her arrangement worked out. 

(I adopted Sulu from a cat shelter. He had been someone's unwanted Christmas present. At the shelter, he chose to adopt me. Now he's very pleased with how it worked out.)


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

Now I'm like Yoda. If only I could sell as many books

Had a feral cat have babies for the 2nd time out under the deck behind my house. Last time I live trapped the babies and rehomed them, but the mother would never take the bait. Can't entice her with food because she runs at the sight of humans.

Anyway, she's had another set. They appear to be slightly older than the ones you have but they're definitely less than 8 weeks...probably around 6 weeks old. They were just old enough to start leaving their den yesterday. I trapped 3 of them today within an hour or two. The last one I ran up on in the yard tonight taking my dog out to use the bathroom. He ran up on something and was just staring at it. It was so little (and dark) I couldn't even see what he was looking at at first (it was the last kitten). It was frozen in fear and I picked him up and brought him in with the others. I'll probably keep them about a week to get them more used to humans and then rehome them. The black one on the left was the one I picked up in the yard. I was able to hold him and he ate out of a spoon in my lap so he should be good to go soon.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

lilywhite said:


> Pluto would approve, but he's too busy being weird.


LOL..I love him!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

LadyStarlight said:


> Now I'm like Yoda. If only I could sell as many books
> 
> Had a feral cat have babies for the 2nd time out under the deck behind my house. Last time I live trapped the babies and rehomed them, but the mother would never take the bait. Can't entice her with food because she runs at the sight of humans.
> 
> Anyway, she's had another set. They appear to be slightly older than the ones you have but they're definitely less than 8 weeks...probably around 6 weeks old. They were just old enough to start leaving their den yesterday. I trapped 3 of them today within an hour or two. The last one I ran up on in the yard tonight taking my dog out to use the bathroom. He ran up on something and was just staring at it. It was so little (and dark) I couldn't even see what he was looking at at first (it was the last kitten). It was frozen in fear and I picked him up and brought him in with the others. I'll probably keep them about a week to get them more used to humans and then rehome them. The black one on the left was the one I picked up in the yard. I was able to hold him and he ate out of a spoon in my lap so he should be good to go soon.


I think it's the season for kittens. The good news is mine are completely socialized. They were tiny, though. Now when I check on them throughout the day, instead of always sleeping they're playing and exploring the office.


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is my fave thread on Kboards  Yes, I'm a crazy cat lady. I foster senior cats for a local non-kill shelter. Thanks Yoda and Lady Starlight for helping these wee-ones. So fun to see the pics!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Both of mine found me--the yowly one is now 18, and the younger just a year. Both are furry muses.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

This is a REALLY annoying thread.  For the past week, every time I get on KB I start looking...Has Yoda posted more pics? Why hasn't she posted more pics? What does she think she's doing, anyway? Writing?  And now there's yet another litter of cuties.  Aaarrrrrghhhh!

Worse, I am now in an exhausting struggle with myself....I'm going to go adopt a kitty. No you're not. Yes, I am.  Willie and Tweenie (my sister's cats...they, the dogs, and my sister and b-i-l moved to Pennsylvania) moved away so now I need a kitty. No, you don't. Yes, I do. No, you don't. You've got a dog. Magoo misses the cats. He wants a kitty, too. No he doesn't. Want a kitty. Want a KITTY!  WANT A KITTY!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Magical-Dawg was the one found Karma-Kitten (now Kat), and they are BEST BUDDIES.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

By popular demand: More kittens.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

lilywhite said:


> Oooh, how did the meet-and-greet with [whoever that grownup is] go?


That's Merry. I can't keep him away from them. He loves them. I tried to keep all three of my big cats from them, but he fought the efforts. He's very sweet with them. My big female cat pretends they don't exist and my other big male cat is terrified of them. He thinks they're out to get him.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoping for a kitten update....


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I will try later if I can. I have to run to the deli, pick up ice, and write six chapters. I'm trying to finish a book by the time I go to bed Saturday to get back on track.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

More photos:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I live for the kitten pics. Its like the highlight of my day. Not sure what that says about my life.  

What is the face on the grown up cat while the kitten is batting at it. That is hilarious. Silly kitten.  

The one in the last pic sure got the pose down. I am cute and I know it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Getting any of them to sit still for photos is a pain these days.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Getting any of them to sit still for photos is a pain these days.


You do great though. You capture a lot of their personality. They grow up so fast though. My old kitten boy now mostly sleeps all day and all night. I remember when he would go nuts and play hours at a time, day and night. Still the best cuddler though.

I love that they have a elder one to learn a bit from.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I can hardly wait to bring Bucky home!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

beccaprice said:


> I can hardly wait to bring Bucky home!


Less than two weeks now. It will be nice to be able to get some cleaning done, lol. Stuff is stacked everywhere because I was using that office as a catchall before they invaded.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Less than two weeks now. It will be nice to be able to get some cleaning done, lol. Stuff is stacked everywhere because I was using that office as a catchall before they invaded.


Oh, admit it. You love every minute of it. 
They are all so happy because of you. They were so lucky that their mama chose you to take care of them.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Oh, so cute. I could look at your kitten pics all day. I love kittens!


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

beccaprice said:


> I can hardly wait to bring Bucky home!


Which one is Bucky?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Atunah said:


> Oh, admit it. You love every minute of it.
> They are all so happy because of you. They were so lucky that their mama chose you to take care of them.


I find them very cute, but seven cats in one house is too much, lol. Bucky will go to his new home right away, and I think one of my close friends is taking the one with the white paws, who I call Captain Trouble. Then that will leave two, the girl (who I'm calling Avery Shaw) and the runt (who I'm calling Bilbo). I'm trying to find a good home for one of them, and then I will probably keep the last kitten standing. I'm attached to all of them, but it helps to know I'm sending them to good home where they will get enough attention. None of the cats in my house are getting enough individual attention right now.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Chrissy said:


> Which one is Bucky?


Bucky is the black one. I was calling him Daryl (because he's chill and mellow like Daryl on The Walking Dead) before Becca's daughter fell in love with him and decided to adopt him. Now I call him Bucky, but I think it's too soon for any of them to know their names. If I make a sound, they all come running. Of course, I'm the one who feeds them. Three of them are pretty much weaned. Bilbo is fighting efforts to eat soft food, so he's still getting a bottle, and occasionally that means the other three want the bottle, too. They think he's getting something special. Bilbo was the last one to drink from the bottle, so I'm hoping he's just a few days behind the other kittens when it comes to weaning. I have visions of bottle feeding a 10-pound cat in my future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if you'll be able to see this, Amanda, but you need one of these:
https://www.facebook.com/Distractify/videos/491785494312278/


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Bucky is the black one. I was calling him Daryl (because he's chill and mellow like Daryl on The Walking Dead) before Becca's daughter fell in love with him and decided to adopt him. Now I call him Bucky, but I think it's too soon for any of them to know their names. If I make a sound, they all come running. Of course, I'm the one who feeds them. Three of them are pretty much weaned. Bilbo is fighting efforts to eat soft food, so he's still getting a bottle, and occasionally that means the other three want the bottle, too. They think he's getting something special. Bilbo was the last one to drink from the bottle, so I'm hoping he's just a few days behind the other kittens when it comes to weaning. I have visions of bottle feeding a 10-pound cat in my future.


Well you did name him Bilbo. He is just living up to his name wanting extras.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I find them very cute, but seven cats in one house is too much, lol. Bucky will go to his new home right away, and I think one of my close friends is taking the one with the white paws, who I call Captain Trouble. Then that will leave two, the girl (who I'm calling Avery Shaw) and the runt (who I'm calling Bilbo). I'm trying to find a good home for one of them, and then I will probably keep the last kitten standing. I'm attached to all of them, but it helps to know I'm sending them to good home where they will get enough attention. None of the cats in my house are getting enough individual attention right now.


So glad that you found homes for all of them, kind of. It would be really hard not to get attached. I mean look at those faces. . 
Lucky lucky kittens.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

The good news is it looks like I've got at least tentative homes for everyone. Becca is taking Bucky, a former co-worker has expressed interest in the female, my good friend wants Captain Trouble and that leaves Bilbo with me.


----------



## sinapse (Apr 28, 2015)

Bilbo with Yoda - - Sounds like a new time warp galactical mash-up fantasy series coming from A K Lee


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Amanda!  Good job rescuing the kitties!


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, the guy who was going to take the female backed out. I actually don't blame him. He's almost seventy. He's going to adopt an older cat, and I applaud that. I still want to find a good home for her. So my ear is back to the ground. Here are more photos, though.

This is Bucky, who will be going home with Becca a week from today:


















This is the female, who I'm calling Avery Shaw.









This is Bilbo, who was the runt of the litter but finally caught up to everyone else.









This is Captain Trouble and Bilbo debating if they want to take a nap.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG, Amanda...they have gotten even more adorable!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, since things fell through for the female I think it's likely I'm keeping her. I will henceforth be known as the crazy cat lady with five cats. That new house can't come soon enough. I will have Arwen, Merry, Pippin, Bilbo and Avery Shaw.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Good job, Amanda. Lovely kittens. At one time we had fifteen cats and kept all of them until they died. I'm not recommending such a large number as it's very hard to give them all the attention they need. Our cats travelled with us from Hawaii to Alaska and then to Washington.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Well, since things fell through for the female I think it's likely I'm keeping her. I will henceforth be known as the crazy cat lady with five cats. That new house can't come soon enough. I will have Arwen, Merry, Pippin, Bilbo and Avery Shaw.


'Fess up! You talked the "almost seventy" year old guy out of it, didn't you! 

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

One of the reasons I stopped doing Rottweiler rescue was fear of becoming one of those crazy dog ladies you see on tv when the cops and Animal Control raid the house. Big dogs are different, of course, but I ended up keeping too many that turned out to be unadoptable to the kind of ordinary families who do adopt.

Five isn't even a good beginning on crazy cat lady status, and don't give up on the chance of finding a home for a kitten so long as they're little and cute. Avery Shaw is a doll.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 'Fess up! You talked the "almost seventy" year old guy out of it, didn't you!
> 
> Betsy


No. He's a nice guy. I really would be happier with a good home for her. I worry, with five cats, no one is going to get enough attention.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> No. He's a nice guy. I really would be happier with a good home for her. I worry, with five cats, no one is going to get enough attention.


It is hard. However, do the two kittens get along? It really helps if they give each other attention and emotional support. (We've got three who tolerate each other, but they all want humans to fill their their emotional needs.)

We've had as many as four inside cats, but we really can't do more than three if you don't have highly social cats. (That is, cats who are highly social with each other.) Right now we have the problem of a highly social boy who is willing to be beta cat, but only if you PLAY with him, and the girls won't play, so he gets frustrated and aggressive. We'd get a kitten for him (or a pile of them) but I've been down that road before and worry that he will teach the young ones to pick on the ladies.

Also, one of the girls is very quiet, and when we had four, she didn't get the attention she needed. (She is, ironically, the only one who will sometimes play with the boy.)

Camille


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

daringnovelist said:


> It is hard. However, do the two kittens get along? It really helps if they give each other attention and emotional support. (We've got three who tolerate each other, but they all want humans to fill their their emotional needs.)
> 
> We've had as many as four inside cats, but we really can't do more than three if you don't have highly social cats. (That is, cats who are highly social with each other.) Right now we have the problem of a highly social boy who is willing to be beta cat, but only if you PLAY with him, and the girls won't play, so he gets frustrated and aggressive. We'd get a kitten for him (or a pile of them) but I've been down that road before and worry that he will teach the young ones to pick on the ladies.
> 
> ...


The kittens love each other. My two middle cats (who are only two) were adopted from the same litter and they love each other. One of them absolutely loves the kittens and the other is getting used to them. The oldest cat in the house is a nine-year-old female. She's ticked off.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> The kittens love each other. My two middle cats (who are only two) were adopted from the same litter and they love each other. One of them absolutely loves the kittens and the other is getting used to them. *The oldest cat in the house is a nine-year-old female. She's ticked off.*


At one point did the oldest cat have you all to herself? Perhaps that's why.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Chrissy said:


> At one point did the oldest cat have you all to herself? Perhaps that's why.


Only for a couple of months. I had older cats when I brought her home. I got Merry and Pippen a couple months after the second of those two died. She did have some time alone with me, but not a lot. She's just crabby in general sometimes. She hasn't been horrible. She just growls and swats the kittens down. She didn't like Merry and Pippin either when they first came along and now she cuddles and sleeps with them.


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

They are adorable. Thanks for the pictures.

My first pair was a brother-sister and she's now 18. He dies at age 16. So fun to watch them grow up together. I hope someday to do that again, but have my hands full right now with seniors and a senior foster. My two younger black cats are kick to watch play together (they are two years apart in age) and they spend most of the night chasing each other around. Never know what I'll find in the morning. LOL.

Enjoy every moment! And please keep the pics coming. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Just catching up with this thread and had to say how wonderful you are for doing this!

Those kitties are just too cute! I can't help but smile, and I haven't done that in quite awhile! 

Can't wait to see more pics ... maybe in their new homes!  

Thanking you for your kindness and compassion ...


----------



## DebWrites (Dec 26, 2014)

They are so stinkin' cute. I never find baby animals.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Glorious photos. Thanks for sharing. You've done an amazing job of finding homes for them.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

All the kittens passed at the vet today and they start going to their forever homes tomorrow.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

And we can hardly wait! we've got kitten food stocked up, and have everything ready for Bucky's homecoming tomorrow.

My older catsaren't going to know what hit them <g>


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

beccaprice said:


> And we can hardly wait! we've got kitten food stocked up, and have everything ready for Bucky's homecoming tomorrow.
> 
> My older cats aren't going to know what hit them <g>


Please post a picture of Bucky's homecoming, if you can.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, I will, if he'll stand still for a photograph.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh my god, they are so adorable I can't stand it. I WANT ONE. Honestly, if I were in the US, I would offer to adopt one of the remaining two right this second, but I'm in the UK, unfortunately.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Bucky made it home just fine, although he doesn't like diesel trucks. 

He played with an orange mouse till it won and he fell over asleep.

He's eating dinner now.

Oliver gave some bad language, but seems to be more curious and cautions than anything else.

Pictures tomorrow when I've got the brains to get them off my computer.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

His brothers and sister appear to know he's gone. They all slept on the bed with the big cats while I finished my book. I just gave them dinner and everyone is playing video games tonight (well ... Mostly me).


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

OK, no question about it, Bucky has bonded with Tori.  Tori made a sort of sling like some people carry babies in, nd he rests quiite comfortably in her cleavage. He goes exploring, but is constantly checking back to make sure Tori is still there.

oliver, our 5yo marmalade cat, keeps sniffing at Bucky, particularly when Bucky is sleeping, and only hisses at Bucky occasionally.  Oliver was vrey much Tori's cat after his brother died from a genetic issue a few months ago.  We were concerned that he'd be jealous of the attention she's giving Bucky, but they seem now to be willing to share her.

The biggest issue is keeping greedy Oliver from eating the kitten foood.

Mackie, my part Persian white cat, is currently hiding under my bed - she's not about to share me with tht little upstart.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

This thread proves why boards needs some freaking good smilies.  So sweet!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Because of this thread, I've been suffering from severe kitty withdrawal. Best solution was visit our only general bookstore, a used store that was adopted by two black kittens last year....who have grown up to own the store. This one is usually to be found on the counter or, if it's chilly, on top of the cash register.


----------



## Nick Marsden (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is my view from my writing chair. It's why I spend most of my writing time at Starbucks. Fewer distractions:


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's Bucky, sound asleep after playing with his mouse. The orange cat is Oliver. The crate is just to keep Oliver away from Bucky's food.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

I love all of the kitten/cat pics.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

We're harness training him because our vet is only 1.5 miles away, and it's easier on the cats if we take them in harnesses with leashes then trying t get them all into cat carriers.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Bucky, fighting a mouse (and losing)


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Hard to believe little Bucky could have gotten so big so fast. Soooo cute!

So what kind of cat is the cutey on the computer?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Captain Trouble just left for his new home so I'm down to Bilbo and Avery Shaw. I'm definitely keeping Bilbo and I have a feeling I'm keeping Avery Shaw, too.


----------

